# Differences in Tri-type: 471 vs. 479



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

madhatter said:


> (see here[/1-fix.




Whoa! I have never seen a more accurate description of me in my life! That's it! I have solved the riddle of my tritype. I will never be satisfyied for more than very short periods of time and the rest will be feeling unrest because I know something better awaits.

Fyi. I have had a few moments of utter bliss, satisfaction and contentment. Here is one for example: I was sleeping with this man. I adored him. He was creative, beautiful, hilarious, brilliantly sarcastic, and very validating of me when I was being myself regardless of if it was harsh or absurd or weird. The entire night I lucid dreamt that I was lucid dreaming that I was right where I was, lucid dreaming with him in pure bliss. I dreamt I felt his body next to mine and was in bliss. I dreamt I tossed and turned only to be next to him again and was in bliss. I dreamt I was still with nothing other than these things that I was with and was in bliss.

The cruel cruel world has a way of taking these things away from you for years though inbetween blisses. The bliss was a couple of hours. The knowledge it is no longer there lasts the rest of your life... Replacement is the only thing that works to bring it back. Now how to find a replacement? How to find replacement one after another? How do I switch these so the blisses last as long the famine do and visa versa? That is the question.


----------

